

Ask HN: Tool to scan site for web guidelines/checklist? - logibly

Hi,<p>We are thinking of implementing a checklist for all our pages. We want to go through each page of the site and check if they confirm to our standards. For eg, if each &lt;a&gt; tag has proper title, &lt;img&gt; src is not broken; meta tags are proper, no 404 issues with page dependencies etc.<p>Is there such a tool that does all this automatically?
======
Lorenz-Kraft
Hi, i'm currently developing such a tool in my spare time for quality check
automation for my own projects. Currently its a desktop app build onto nw.js.
So Linux/Mac/Win are supported. Right now i drifted away for further checks
like SEO. I wonder if there is a market for such a tool. Would you buy such a
tool? Maybe "Parts" of the tool like "SEO Check", "Structure Check", "W3C
Check"?

~~~
logibly
I would definetly pay for it. I wonder why you are doing desktop. Wouldn't web
base make more sense and more lucrative ?

~~~
Lorenz-Kraft
Hi and thank you for your reply. We might get in contact and you might be my
first beta tester, if you like to.

The decision for a Desktop App were the following: \- i don't like the cloud
\- Access to internal projects (like on "localhost) which are not accessible
via Internet \- No Limit (expect your own (CPU & Bandwidth) and your server to
test (mostly bandwidth)).

You might be right that such a tool on the web might be more lucrative, but
for a developer, it also seem to be more hindering.

As soon as this tool runs on a server, i have to keep track of bandwidth and
cpu on the server. The will probably lead to crawling queues and such and this
will lead to waiting for the user. This isn't a problem for a working website,
but imagine you are just before a website launch and your checking will take
one or two days before it even gets started.

Or if your are a SEO Person and like to show your customer right now the
results of a complete SEO Analyse within a minute.

Right now, my tool is very fast and can be adjusted to your needs. Mostly, its
limited by your own CPU, Bandwidth and pages of your website. You can, if the
circumstances are ok, crawl and analyze 1000 Website Pages within a minute...
If you need it, you can even do a load test with it ... this actually brought
my server down on my first attempt, so Load-Testing became an additional
service of my tool.

Would be nice to hear from you if you like to test my tool and give some
feedback.

Greets,

Chris

~~~
logibly
Hi Chris, pls keep me updated whenever beta of your product is available. My
email logibly at gmail dot com.

------
pki
[https://github.com/validator/validator](https://github.com/validator/validator),
can probably be extended for things like 404 checking

